# RSPCA, whats the deal ?



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

Recently, been reading a lot of threads where people slag off the RSPCA, but having not kept a reptile in over 15 years, and only been here for a short time, I clearly seem to have missed something major.

Can anyone give me an in breif. on what they did that was so wrong to make them hated.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The problem is that the RSPCA do not think reptiles make suitable companion animals and therefore should not be kept as pets, only by zoos/institutions. They also have no specialist knowledge in general and can often be quite black and white about reptile care - and as we all know, reptile keeping really isn't black and white.

For example, if you read this page
RSPCA || Pet care

It stresses, that reptiles grow very large, require specialist food, require very expensive setups, that reptiles are dangerous, that they live a really long time, that specialist vets are hard to find and you will have to travel a long way, and it emphasises that million of reptiles are trapped and are imported with a great amount of death and suffering and pet shop animals are "sick and weak". These things may be true, but it is not helpful to only state the negative things without explaining fully how easy and rewarding keeping reptiles can also be. 

This is the article the RSPCA provides for information to "encourage" reptile keepers - but as you can see, even their care article highlights only the negative, without providing any useful information, only attempts to deter people from keeping reptiles.

This is just the top of the iceberg of the extremely negative propoganda that the RSPCA puts out in attempts to keep reptile keeping to a minimum. This is not to even begin to cover the legislation the RSPCA wants to bring in to make our lives almost impossible to keep reptiles.


----------



## gopher (Jun 15, 2008)

I've never actually seen that article, the RSPCA do grate on me though, and to think not so long ago it was my dream to be an RSPCA inspector.


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

> *The right pet for you?*
> Reptiles like snakes and lizards may be interesting and unusual, but they need specialist care and some can be a challenge to keep well. They are also expensive to look after correctly. Before getting any pet, you should think very hard about whether you can provide everything it needs.
> 
> *What do reptiles need?*
> ...


What part of that is false, or propoganda ? it all seems logical to me. its a care sheet, or looks like a generalized care sheet, its not about how fun they are or how interesting they are, its about what their needs are..

I may be missing something tho just skimmed over it fast.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

None of it is false, per se. It just emphasises the possible drawbacks of keeping reps and doesn't even attempt to provide the reader a balanced view of reptile keeping with any positives.


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont see any real downside, I see them letting people know whats involved and that cant be a bad thing.

for example.



> *Points to consider before you choose your pet:* research the species of animal you plan to keep.
> each species will have special needs
> take care to avoid acquiring a wild-caught animal
> prepare a stable home
> ...


that's for leo's all of that is vital information and stuff anyone considering to buy a leo should do and be aware of.

If anything that site is trying really hard to make sure that anyone reading it is aware of the special needs of a reptile, that cant be bad for the reptile or the potential keeper.

Will people be put off by what they read, hell yeah, but if they are, then is it will be because they realize how much work it is, and is it not better to find out BEFORE they buy a reptile rather than after they buy ?

I am sorry if my view isnt the same as yours, im not in the habbit of just copying other peoples opinions to fit in, unless you can link me something that shows their evil, or against keeping reptiles , or something they have done that shows their seeking to stop all reptile keepers ??


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

It wouls appear the RSPCA want to stop people having the option of keeping the majority of exotics, including reptiles, in their homes. :devil:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*rspca*

my only experiences of the rspca in the north east have been negative ones. so due to those i,m not a fan. a few years back i used to keep my horses on an allotment site(lots of people do) anyway this old guy kept two ponies stalled all winter and tethered in the summer , int he summmer they were ok but come winter they,d survive on next to nothing and end up totally emaciated, and never saw the lite of day for the whole of the winter. anyway we (the other horse owners got onto him ) so he began turning the ponies out on his friends dissused allottment and forgetting about them , the allotment contained lots of old wood and a broken down shed full of nails. i used to keep an eye on the ponies but the fencing was high and couldnt get to them with out breaking in (against the law) , anyway one day one a particularily revolting very cold and wet sleety afternoon i noticed that one of the ponies was crippled lame , so i rang the rspca, coz the owner couldnt be contacted, this is exactly what i was told. qUote" I,M SORRY BUT WE CAN NOT COME OUT AS ITS A SATURDAY AND WE ONLY HAVE ONE OFFICER TO COVER THE WHOLE OF THE NORTH OF ENGLAND (FROM LEDS TO SCOTLAND) ANYWAY EVEN IF HE DID COME OUT HE COULDNT DO ANYTHING TILL THE HORSE WAS OFF ITS FEET AND COULDNT STAND UP.so me and a friend broke in took the pony and treated it ourselves after ringing the vet and paying for the treatment (he,d stood on a nail) we got no thanks off the owner and the rspca turned up the following thursday five days later , by then the pony was ok...another case a customer of mine called the rspcs about a swan that had been hit by a car (she saw it happen) she was told just to leave it and that it would probably be dead by the time they got there so wouldnt be sending anyone out. she rang the rspb and they sent someone from a local animal rescue but the swan was dead on there arrival. ...so make you own mind up are the rspca the caring society they claim to be as far as i,m concerned , NO. and all this crap we see on tv is just them trying to boost donations so the directors can have another 500 thousand a year in wages. did you kknow that for every 10p given the animals get about 2 pence of it. if that.


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

denny2 said:


> my only experiences of the rspca in the north east have been negative ones. so due to those i,m not a fan. a few years back i used to keep my horses on an allotment site(lots of people do) anyway this old guy kept two ponies stalled all winter and tethered in the summer , int he summmer they were ok but come winter they,d survive on next to nothing and end up totally emaciated, and never saw the lite of day for the whole of the winter. anyway we (the other horse owners got onto him ) so he began turning the ponies out on his friends dissused allottment and forgetting about them , the allotment contained lots of old wood and a broken down shed full of nails. i used to keep an eye on the ponies but the fencing was high and couldnt get to them with out breaking in (against the law) , anyway one day one a particularily revolting very cold and wet sleety afternoon i noticed that one of the ponies was crippled lame , so i rang the rspca, coz the owner couldnt be contacted, this is exactly what i was told. qUote" I,M SORRY BUT WE CAN NOT COME OUT AS ITS A SATURDAY AND WE ONLY HAVE ONE OFFICER TO COVER THE WHOLE OF THE NORTH OF ENGLAND (FROM LEDS TO SCOTLAND) ANYWAY EVEN IF HE DID COME OUT HE COULDNT DO ANYTHING TILL THE HORSE WAS OFF ITS FEET AND COULDNT STAND UP.so me and a friend broke in took the pony and treated it ourselves after ringing the vet and paying for the treatment (he,d stood on a nail) we got no thanks off the owner and the rspca turned up the following thursday five days later , by then the pony was ok...another case a customer of mine called the rspcs about a swan that had been hit by a car (she saw it happen) she was told just to leave it and that it would probably be dead by the time they got there so wouldnt be sending anyone out. she rang the rspb and they sent someone from a local animal rescue but the swan was dead on there arrival. ...so make you own mind up are the rspca the caring society they claim to be as far as i,m concerned , NO. and all this crap we see on tv is just them trying to boost donations so the directors can have another 500 thousand a years wages.


That sounds harsh.... very harsh..

But does it highlight that the rspca suck ? or does it show that they are in desperate need of funding and more officers. I think its the later. one man can only do so much and it would be fair to assume that the officer on duty was already out on call some where dealing with some other problem.

I can see why you dont like them, but you have to agree, the case above isnt really their fault, but rather the fault of funding and staffing issues.


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, for those that dont know, The RSPCA as a charity, its not a government paid organization, they depend on donations to pay for their workers, to pay for the care they give to the animals they rescue.

If people dont donate, they dont have staff, they dont have the training they need, and they dont have the money or man power to reach everyone that calls.

its sad really.


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

The main problem as far as reptile keepers are concerned is that the RSPCA have stated that reptiles should not be kept as pets and try to get this across in a number of ways.

However the way they see reptiles and their owners arent my only problem. I personally know a number of RSPCA inspectors and they have told me stories of how they have taken healthy animals (dogs and cats, not just reptiles) and then had them put down immediatly simply because they dont have the space to keep them. How this is protecting animals im not too sure but its apparently a common practice at certain busy times of year.


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

> The main problem as far as reptile keepers are concerned is that the RSPCA have stated that reptiles should not be kept as pets and try to get this across in a number of ways.


Well Iv not seen that..

As for your other comment, I hope that's not true, if they take animals from people, they need to do it within the law, as such there needs to be a reason for taking them, it may not always be the animals health.

As for them not having space, that sucks, and its really sad that its a reason to put down healthy animals, I recall the adverts they ran on TV trying to tell people that dogs were not presents for a day, or something. I guess if they get a flood of abandoned animals at times like xmas, they will run out of space, I guess putting them down must be their only option.

I would hate to think that taking the animals life was/is anything other than a last resort.

Its clear the system is not perfect, does that not only emphasise the fact that they need more support, more funding to pay for more space and again more training. ?

I just dont like to criticize them when they seem(as far as i can tell) to be doing all that they possibly can do, with the funding and man power they have.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

meh i think if it isn't a really easy animal to handle like a pet cat or dog their not eager to be involved really.

We had a fox in our garden in the middle of the day which looked to have a really bad broken back leg, it was dragging limply behind it. Anyway we rang the RSPCA because the fox looked really scrawny and didn't even have the energy to go into a threat pose or anything when i got close to it, it just lay under the hedge, when we rang the first time we got a " RSPCA is currently unavailable because it's lunch time, call back soon"(the gist). My mum gave it a lambs leg we had because it looked really starving and it did eat it. Anyway we rang later but again we just got messages saying they were busy. The next day(yep fox had stayed under the hedge all night) we rang again and this guy just said " oh well it's a wild animal and you should leave it alone really, it will probably be gone by the time we get there.". We said how bad it's leg was and how hungry it looked and the fact it wasn't going anywhere soon. He just said there was no point because it would probably limp off soon and die....i thought the point was to save dieing animals.. i been it's just a badly broken leg they could have looked after it till it was healed up. Sadly it just crawled off later in the day and we couldn't really do anything to stop it.Stupid:censor: RSPCA..


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

You rang the wrong people m8. the RSPCA deal with pet's there is a different association that deals with wild British animal's there is a show on Discovery all about them. dont recall the name tho.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

oh right... they could have told me to ring someone else...darn..:bash::bash:


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry to go off topic, but crouchy those cresties in your sig are awesome looking m8.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*forgot to mention*

i forgot to mention that this was around the time that they were running the series about training oficers on tv. and showing that they send three officers to rescue a pigeon stuck up a tree. but i guess the series was based down south. strange though how the north east of england has one of the highest amounts of animal cruellty in england. yet there are no officers to serve the area. at there wasnt then . it may be different now . i do hope so.


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> oh right... they could have told me to ring someone else...darn..:bash::bash:


Yeah its wildlife rescue centers your looking for when you spot things like that, the spca only get involved when its captive animals, be those farm , pet etc..

a lot of people make the same mistake, they guy should have told you that.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*re name*



joeyboy said:


> meh i think if it isn't a really easy animal to handle like a pet cat or dog their not eager to be involved really.
> 
> We had a fox in our garden in the middle of the day which looked to have a really bad broken back leg, it was dragging limply behind it. Anyway we rang the RSPCA because the fox looked really scrawny and didn't even have the energy to go into a threat pose or anything when i got close to it, it just lay under the hedge, when we rang the first time we got a " RSPCA is currently unavailable because it's lunch time, call back soon"(the gist). My mum gave it a lambs leg we had because it looked really starving and it did eat it. Anyway we rang later but again we just got messages saying they were busy. The next day(yep fox had stayed under the hedge all night) we rang again and this guy just said " oh well it's a wild animal and you should leave it alone really, it will probably be gone by the time we get there.". We said how bad it's leg was and how hungry it looked and the fact it wasn't going anywhere soon. He just said there was no point because it would probably limp off soon and die....i thought the point was to save dieing animals.. i been it's just a badly broken leg they could have looked after it till it was healed up. Sadly it just crawled off later in the day and we couldn't really do anything to stop it.Stupid:censor: RSPCA..


 perhaps then they should be renamed the royal society for the prevention of cruelty to pets. RSPCP........


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yavin said:


> Oh yeah, for those that dont know, The RSPCA as a charity, its not a government paid organization, they depend on donations to pay for their workers, to pay for the care they give to the animals they rescue.
> 
> If people dont donate, they dont have staff, they dont have the training they need, and they dont have the money or man power to reach everyone that calls.


The RSPCA has tens of MILLIONS in the bank. Apparently it's there for wages for the ruling council, doing heartstring-tugging advertisements and television shows, pursuing court cases against little old lades who were treating their cats for fleas, rebuilding the headquarters to have forty percent FEWER kennels for cats and dogs to be rescued into... and less than ten pence on the donated pound is ever used for actually helping or rescuing animals.

I have no beef with the inspectors who will do their job, but when my partner's colleague called in to the RSPCA saying there was a snake in his car... they wouldn't even try to catch it. One put sleeping pills in a mouse and waved it at the snake, trying to get it that way (snake wasn't interested!) - but they wouldn't touch it and left with the snake still inside the car. 

It was a corn snake, and the original owner of the car managed to toss a blanket over it; it's been returned to the corn's owner since.

It's amazing how on television the RSPCA rushes out to rescue all sorts of animals while the cameras are watching.... but that's not how it works when there's no camera crew around.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yavin said:


> Yeah its wildlife rescue centers your looking for when you spot things like that, the spca only get involved when its captive animals, be those farm , pet etc..
> 
> a lot of people make the same mistake, they guy should have told you that.


Then what about all the swans, ducks and geese they show RSPCA inspectors "rescuing" on television? I've seen them take in foxes and even a grass snake on one of the television shows (my god, they have an inspector that will touch a snake!) too.

Yes, a wildlife rescue would be a better idea, but the charity is the RSPCAnimals not the RSPCDomestics or RSPCCaptive Animals.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*thats so funny , but typical*

thankfully it was a corn snake and not an adder , but surely these folk should be able to recognise one from tother. the RSPCA is rubbish.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We have been called out on 5 occasions this to move adders from people's gardens / children's parks / playgrounds etc. One time it was a corn snake, twice it was a grass snake, once it was a slow worm. The fifth time it was long gone.

These people phoned the RSPCA who said to phone the local council. The local council gave them our number. We are just a reptile shop, we are not a charity nor an organisation paid to do this. The council nor the RSPCA could give these people any advice on what an adder actually looked like! Surely their helpline should at least be trained to give some advice on british wildlife and what to do with it (ie. leave it alone if it's not injured!)


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*america*

i,m a fan of american cops detroit and houston and over there if you look at you dog the wrong way you get took to court and your dog rehomed . it should be the same here......a special animal police force.


----------



## Lizard-man (Aug 18, 2008)

What makes me laugh, is the fact that they state its expensive to create the natural environment of the particular reptile. fair enough comment on "REALLY HUGE MONITORS" but only people who really know what there doing with years of reptile experience venture into keeping such 'pets'. but for people keeping smaller, more common reptiles, I.E snakes, Geckos and small dragons... I have found it costs less for the reptile and set up as what my dog cost's, obviously depending on the breed of dog... Then theres the point of all this cruffs 'malarkey' where animal organisation's have allowed people to menipulate genetics in dog breeds for bone structure and form. I Have to say the RSPCA have done nothing good for me, nore nothing bad. But if they have/will try to abbolish reptile keeping " WE SHOULD START A REVOLT!!! :whip::whip::whip: "

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Lizard-man said:


> fair enough comment on "REALLY HUGE MONITORS" but only people who really know what there doing with years of reptile experience venture into keeping such 'pets'.



Oh if only that were true!


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*crufts*

good point to mention crufts if the rspca was so concerned about animal cruelty why let all those breeders breed inbred deformaties into the dogs and keep show dogs in such crap conditions . to me even giving poodle one of those stupid lion clips is cruel. they look rediculous and surley the poor dogs must be embaressed. he he ....


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

For anyone who still might not understand why the RSPCA is treated negatively here... here are some previous threads of interest including how the RSPCA refused to work with the FBH to find solutions for the problems we have in reptile keeping.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/116896-rspca-memorandum-understanding.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/59394-rspca-good-bad-ugly.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/54246-rspca.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/63694-new-rspca-report.html


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

denny2 said:


> good point to mention crufts if the rspca was so concerned about animal cruelty why let all those breeders breed inbred deformaties into the dogs and keep show dogs in such crap conditions . to me even giving poodle one of those stupid lion clips is cruel. they look rediculous and surley the poor dogs must be embaressed. he he ....


Yes, some breeders and judges of purebred dogs take the written standards too far. I'm sorry, I think that all dogs should be judged on the dog breed's original purpose as well as appearance. If a dachshund cannot go to ground and get a decoy out of a rabbit burrow because it is not fit enough to do so, it shouldn't win just because it looks pretty. Yes, they should pass health checks and dogs that throw unhealthy puppies should not be used for breeding (maybe endorse their registrations if they are found to carry negative traits that can be passed on).

However, the Poodle clip has a function in the dog's actual 'job'. A poodle is a water retriever, and the different puffs and fluffs are there for different reasons. The dogs are shaven in places to reduce water resistance and make the dog less likely to get waterlogged and sink. The fluff on the head is to keep the brain warmer. The chest fluff is the same - but for the heart and lungs. Same thing goes for the fluffs at the joints - to keep them warm and mobile. And the pompom on the tailtip is there as a waving flag so the hunter knows where his dog is.

The cut has been massively exaggerated - a "puppy clip" is probably closer to a working poodle cut - but it's not just to make the dog look stupid.

Thanks, Christy, for posting the link to the "memorandum of understanding" thread - I'd have posted that next if you hadn't!


----------



## Lizard-man (Aug 18, 2008)

Fair enough. But what about this Revolt  We should start RSPCA Hate groups, lol


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Yavin said:


> That sounds harsh.... very harsh..
> 
> But does it highlight that the rspca suck ? or does it show that they are in desperate need of funding and more officers. I think its the later. one man can only do so much and it would be fair to assume that the officer on duty was already out on call some where dealing with some other problem.
> 
> I can see why you dont like them, but you have to agree, the case above isnt really their fault, but rather the fault of funding and staffing issues.


 
the RSPCA has £200million in investments,how about they use some of that instead of constant begging:bash:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I recently listened to a radio 4 programme someone put a link to on here about the RSPCA, it was about ridiculous prosecutions they have brought against people. After listening to it i have very little respect left for them. In london they had a written agreement with some sort of child services org that if they saw animals being abused or not being given basic care, and there were children in the home, with or without proof that the children were being mistreated, they would report the family to social services. There is no proof that there is any link between animal and child abuse


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

If you take the RSPCA's points quoted in this thread and apply them to many of the questions you read in the main forums, it is pretty apparent that under these guidelines there are many forum members that should not be keeping the animals they keep.

That is why the RSPCA will never be liked... they have a habit of pointing out things that should be the case in an ideal world, much of it self contradictory and the majority of their literature is clearly aimed at dissuading people from keeping a whole range of species based on extreme examples.

If you look at the quoted points, it is readily apparent that few of them apply to the most commonly kept reptiles in the hobby but an outsider would be put off looking at them by the implied need for huge enclosures with a whole load of maintenance costs. It is clearly aimed at discouraging people from keeping reptiles.

The fact that many of the points raised apply to any animal you care to name seems almost irrelavent.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

after our latest run in with the RSPCA they will no longer be gettin any support from me. its a pity the general public who dont know things like this forum and others exist think the sun shines out their backsides for the greater part of it


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

gaz said:


> the RSPCA has £200million in investments,how about they use some of that instead of constant begging:bash:


They have plush offices to maintain.

The correct environment in which to nurture inspectors is very expensive and a variety of illnesses, injuries and infections can be caused by keeping inspectors in unsuitable conditions


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

ratboy said:


> They have plush offices to maintain.
> 
> The correct environment in which to nurture inspectors is very expensive and a variety of illnesses, injuries and infections can be caused by keeping inspectors in unsuitable conditions




:2thumb::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Where to start....

The RSPCA puts down more animals than they keep alive, the harassment people get from inspectors who make people think they have power to enter the premises and take animals WITHOUT a court order. The nazi like propaganda spread by them about reptiles, taking a child to court as her parents did not take one of their animals to a vet, prossecuting people then calling them convicted criminals even AFTER the decision was overuled by a higher court. Ruining peoples lives by taking family pets away from them and end up killing them.....then "loosing" the body after a court case is brought upon them.....

Just read the forums more and you will see some of the members run in with the RSPCA, quite frankly i dont think they should be running anymore.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Athravan said:


> The problem is that the RSPCA do not think reptiles make suitable companion animals and therefore should not be kept as pets, only by zoos/institutions. They also have no specialist knowledge in general and can often be quite black and white about reptile care - and as we all know, reptile keeping really isn't black and white.
> 
> For example, if you read this page
> RSPCA || Pet care
> ...


 
ive just read the rspca care sheets what load of cobblers:devil:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Where to start....
> 
> The RSPCA puts down more animals than they keep alive, the harassment people get from inspectors who make people think they have power to enter the premises and take animals WITHOUT a court order. The nazi like propaganda spread by them about reptiles, taking a child to court as her parents did not take one of their animals to a vet, prossecuting people then calling them convicted criminals even AFTER the decision was overuled by a higher court. Ruining peoples lives by taking family pets away from them and end up killing them.....then "loosing" the body after a court case is brought upon them.....
> 
> Just read the forums more and you will see some of the members run in with the RSPCA, quite frankly i dont think they should be running anymore.


take it you heard the radio prog too! :2thumb:

I HATE THE RSPCA THEY ARE USELESS...LET A INJURED SNAKE SUFFER, TAKE AWAY ANIMALS THAT ARE FLUFFY, COME ACROSS ON TV AS SUPER CARERS....THREATEN PEOPLE WITH LEGAL ACTION WHEN ITS UNJUST. SIT ON MILLIONS ON POUNDS...AND SPEND 4P IN EVERY QUID.

I HATE THEM...IS IT OBVIOUS?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

cooljules said:


> I HATE THEM...IS IT OBVIOUS?


It is! It hurt my ears all that shouting did 

But yes... as has been said so many times, they may be adequate at helping cats and dogs (though, this has been questioned), but when it comes to anything other than small domestic animals, they are useless. 

I have worked on many farms, and every farmer I know has had run-ins with the RSPCA sticking their heads in where is not wanted or needed. They have no clue about the care of farm animals, and have in many cases caused much _more_ risk of injury to animals under these farmers care by lack of knowledge. So its not just their hatred of reptiles (and their keepers).


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

My experience with the RSPCA: 

My sister lost her corn snake, told the RSPCA... A corn snake was found and they said it was hers, but I am sure it wasn't. But when they came to ring up and ask when they could collect the snake, they were told sorry your snake has escaped! So you have found a snake thats escaped, and you have taken precautions to make sure it doesn't escape surely!!!! 

I geuss that is just to sensible. I think they should be the RSPCCD, royal society for the protection from cruelty to cats and dogs. But only the ones that they keep alive. Infact, they should be saving animals from themselves?!?!?!?!? 

Neil.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have had 4 phone calls with the RSPCA..none of which were sorted..

a few years backa poor poor poor lttle sheltland pony was basically dieing in a field near me... they said it had water and grass it will be fine.. it died a few weeks later...

a few months back i saw a '''man''' hitting his rotviller (sp) outside tescos, hitting it, punching it on purpose to it woudl bite him... a puppy this was!! it was right UNDER a CCTV camera... i rung up and told them... they coudlnt do anythign as he wasnt doing it any more... i watche dhim for 20 mins! doing it...

and just teh other week.. i found a goose with a broken wing, they wanted me to weither left it or they woudl put it down..

and then at teh same place i oudn a beautiful unusal duck havin some sort of fit.. looked closer and it hadLOADS of wire rapped round its neck, it was cutting into it.. i founa box put it in it... rang up... they said.. sorry mate i will geta fine if i help it, i have to put it to sleeep...
so me and graham spent about 3 hours, cutting out this bloomign wire, treating it ourselfs, and letting it go... onour day out.. my job interview!!


cr*p cr*p cr*p!


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

If everyone here has such bad experiences with the RSPCA why not do something about it, instead of just ranting about it on a forum where no one else is going to read it.

Surely if everyone on here who has had problems with them, emailed, rang etc the RSCPA or even I dunno, a news paper or something. You know, get the rest of the general public aware of how some people/animals are treated etc, it may force the RSPCA to acctually do something about it, like using their money to train their staff better when it comes to non-domestic animals such as reptiles.

I mean, people say that 1 voice can't make a difference against big organisations, but if there are 100 voices, its gonna get noticed a lot more.

Anyone agree to this?

Also has anyone else noticed that there are a lot of RSPCA shops sprouting up?


----------



## tattoo'd white trash (Sep 17, 2008)

When i was a child my next door neibhours kid use to hit his kitten/cat with a golf club, kick it etc. we ended up having to feed their cat outside my house. RSPCA didnt do anything. month later they moved away, me as a kid climbing through peoples gardens to get to my mates house and heard noises inside their shed, looked through the window and found the cat. told my parents and they wet in and found 7 kittens in there aswell.
We took them away and told the RSPCA again to pick up the cat and kittens ( as my mum already had 5 cats ) and said we'll sed some one out asap.... no1 ever turned up.
Ended up naming the kittens after BB housemates as it was during the first BB, and slowley they all were " evicted " and we had to keep the cat as she was too scared to be rehomed


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Elmodfz said:


> If everyone here has such bad experiences with the RSPCA why not do something about it, instead of just ranting about it on a forum where no one else is going to read it.
> 
> Surely if everyone on here who has had problems with them, emailed, rang etc the RSCPA or even I dunno, a news paper or something. You know, get the rest of the general public aware of how some people/animals are treated etc, it may force the RSPCA to acctually do something about it, like using their money to train their staff better when it comes to non-domestic animals such as reptiles.
> 
> ...


I think people have complained and made a fuss. There's been newspaper articles and radio shows etc. Slowly some people are noticing the RSPCA halo is hiding something a lot less shiny behind its pretty glow, but still the majority of people see the adverts on TV and the Rolf Harris stuff.

They do some good work, but, they're only really interested in cute fluffy animals that get the public's attention and loosens their purse strings.

Anything that isn't fluffy is bad and shouldn't be kept as a pet apparently...


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> If everyone here has such bad experiences with the RSPCA why not do something about it, instead of just ranting about it on a forum where no one else is going to read it.
> 
> Surely if everyone on here who has had problems with them, emailed, rang etc the RSCPA or even I dunno, a news paper or something. You know, get the rest of the general public aware of how some people/animals are treated etc, it may force the RSPCA to acctually do something about it, like using their money to train their staff better when it comes to non-domestic animals such as reptiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> I have to say i agree, but i have found that complaining just doesnt work, its a massive 'respected' charity by people who have never had negative run ins with them. However, to do something about it, i have done something different...i've offered to be a fosterer/carer for reptiles for my local RSPCA. This is so i can hopefully educate them, and let them see that keeping reptiles isnt such a bad thing. im awaiting a reply from THE head of RSPCA, because no one in the whole of the notts RSPCA know anything about reps :bash:
> 
> So perhaps could i persuade you lot to think about doing the same???
> 
> any thoughts? im deeply interested in this subject xx


Hi
I have been contacted recently by our Regional RSPCA Exotics/Reptile Officer about us taking in reptiles from their centre. The guy admitted they do struggle looking after them. My biggest problem with this is the home visit/s. Not that i feel i have anything to hide i might add
A few of my reps, as only young, are in RUBS. The RSPCA do not agree with RUBS. So despite the fact RUBs better for humidity for some young reps i.e. BRB's, the Rspca wouldn't agree. Another example would be my Jungle Jag and Irian Jaya, both very young. They are, at present, kept in smallish tubs. Advised by breeders not to put them in anything too big too soon. The Rspca wouldn't agree with that either.
So, what do i do? It would be great if i could help them care for reps better, but I could end up with them having a go at me! And of course, If i was used by them, they could make home visits during that time. Although they have no powers of entry, if i'm rescuing their animals, I would be obliged to let them in. Like i said, all my reps are well looked after, but not as the Rspca would want.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Hi
> I have been contacted recently by our Regional RSPCA Exotics/Reptile Officer about us taking in reptiles from their centre. The guy admitted they do struggle looking after them. My biggest problem with this is the home visit/s. Not that i feel i have anything to hide i might add
> A few of my reps, as only young, are in RUBS. The RSPCA do not agree with RUBS. So despite the fact RUBs better for humidity for some young reps i.e. BRB's, the Rspca wouldn't agree. Another example would be my Jungle Jag and Irian Jaya, both very young. They are, at present, kept in smallish tubs. Advised by breeders not to put them in anything too big too soon. The Rspca wouldn't agree with that either.
> So, what do i do? It would be great if i could help them care for reps better, but I could end up with them having a go at me! And of course, If i was used by them, they could make home visits during that time. Although they have no powers of entry, if i'm rescuing their animals, I would be obliged to let them in. Like i said, all my reps are well looked after, but not as the Rspca would want.


Oh deary me i had no idea about that. I have 2 retics, 4 viper boas and a green anaconda in 50L RUB's. I also have corn hatchlings in cricket tubs, about 5 faunariums and a tiny carpet python in a small plastic tank, and a royal in a small plastic tank. They arent gonna like me lol. The rest are in display vivs. But when u keep as many reps as i do, in a 3 bed terraced house, display vivs for everything just isnt feasable.

If they do say anything to me about them, im sure my gob will run away with me lol. I arent gonna let them stand there and tell me what is good and what is bad for reptiles, i couldnt care who it is lol. Looking forward to my home visit! xx


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

The thing with the RSPCA that probably the majority of people they employ have no clue about reptiles - I discovered this when i rang to report mistreatment of leopard geckos in an aquatic shop - the reality is alot of people are scared of alot of things we love (my flat mates) and are pretty rubbish at dealing with reptiles full stop. This is why we have to appreciate and do our best to support and help the reptile rescues which do a fantastic job. Also if people stop buying wild caught - even captive farmed animals then we would hopefully prevent the mistreatment of reptiles in the wild and would stop some of the illegal trade.


----------

